# Do these look leggy?



## NENugs420 (Apr 18, 2020)

These are 4 818 headbands that germinated in 2 days, put in rock wool, came up next day and this is day 4.  It was close to 80 first 2 days but I got the AC rigged in and it has been 70 last 2 days.  Are they stretchy???  Also when should I put them in soil?  When riots start to come out bottom of rock wool?


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah they're a bit tall, you got them close enough to the light and some air movement in there? You'll see roots soon.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 18, 2020)

Had light about 3' up but moved it down now to like 18"  I was trying to ease them into the light and keep the temp right, got it dialed in now.  Light is about 18” now, got ac ducted in on temp control on 70 and holding pretty steady and humidity on a control pretty steady 50-60.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh CO2 at 1200ppm on controller too


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd turn off your co2 and not waste it now. There isn't much point yet. Let them grow some adult leaves first,  at least a few nodes worth, and switch on the system when you go to full strength veg nutes around that size.
With air flow and intense light the stems will start to strengthen and the stretch will stop.
You're headed in the right direction : )


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 18, 2020)

Word, thank you for the advise, much appreciated!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Cheers neighbor


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 20, 2020)

How far off these little guys should the T5 be?  Approx without a light meter, mine is not working, trying to get a new one worked out with hydrofarm.  Thanks,


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 21, 2020)

Gday  Nugs420  I wouldn't be to worried about being to legy in rockwool I often split the rockwool and pull the stem down to the bottom shorten them up , I know there will be people saying you shouldn't do it but I do it all the time and have never had a problem , I think with the density of rock wool the stem pushes up while the root is trying to push down , seeds always start leggy in rockwool cubes in my experience , good luck with your grow


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> Gday  Nugs420  I wouldn't be to worried about being to legy in rockwool I often split the rockwool and pull the stem down to the bottom shorten them up , I know there will be people saying you shouldn't do it but I do it all the time and have never had a problem , I think with the density of rock wool the stem pushes up while the root is trying to push down , seeds always start leggy in rockwool cubes in my experience , good luck with your grow


Word thanks, I started with the light up about 36" as I didn't want to cook them but I have everthing dialed in with the light right down about 8-10" off the little girls and they seem to be liking that better, I'll add some pics later on today to see what you guys think.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

So here’s how they look today, they seem to have stopped stretching, rigid leaves are growing so pretty sure doing all right there, but what do you think about the oddball second pic?  I germinated same time, it was the last one to pop and first leaves look funny, almost like the seed didn’t wanna split away?  Seen this before?  Please advise.  I know they are not the greatest pics sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2020)

You can always bury them deeper when you out them in pots where the stem is more sturdy. Wont hurt them.


----------



## umbra (Apr 21, 2020)

Try misting the seedling when the lights are out. It can soften the shell and allow the leaves to shed it.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

umbra said:


> Try misting the seedling when the lights are out. It can soften the shell and allow the leaves to shed it.


It seems like the shell fell off but the tips of the first set leaves are brown at the tips.  I’m just gonna ride it out.


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 21, 2020)

Also just looked and I have roots on the 4 just barely popping out of the rockwool.  In the past I have run pro mix hpcc but have been hearing coco is all the rage now.  What are you guys thoughts on coco vs Pro mix?


----------



## NENugs420 (Apr 22, 2020)

Well I had to shit or get off the pot so I went with Promix as I have used it with decent success in the past.  Should I go into smaller containers, so cups for example) or should I go right into the 7 gallon pots they are gonna live in?  Thoughts?


----------



## umbra (Apr 22, 2020)

I use promix with very good results. No issues plug and play. This part of Cali, most commercial growers use promix for the same reason.


----------



## 420trout (May 6, 2020)

.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2020)

Well how bout that, you have a wonderful baby.


----------



## stinkyattic (May 6, 2020)

Wow they've come a long way! And that zip tie hoop is pure genius... further proof that 96.5% of problems can be solved with zipties, duct tape, n wd40!


----------

